# TAH - Tabcorp Offer for UTB



## carmo (26 June 2006)

What's the general opinion of the Tabcorp Offer for UNiTAB shares?


----------



## son of baglimit (26 June 2006)

tah havent put a foot wrong yet - its only the boring 'anti gambling sentiment' that stops them from being $20+ 

get the licence stuff over with, put utb in the mix, and its blue sky time


----------



## Julia (11 July 2006)

Are there any Unitab holders who have made their decision re whether to go with Tattersalls or Tabcorp?  UTB directors are urging acceptance of the TTS merger, but to me the deal via TAH looks better.

Would appreciate any informed comments.

Julia


----------



## Knobby22 (11 July 2006)

The Tabcorb offer is not adequate but marginally better than the Tattersalls merger offer.
Unitab are talking with the Tattersalls directors to try and improve their merger offer.
Personally, I would prefer the merger but it is presently inadequate.
The Tabcorp offer is too low and reflects no takeover premium, you can be sure that the institutions will force a better price. 

Just sit back and wait and see what happens.
Haven't they been a great investment in any case


----------



## Julia (11 July 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> The Tabcorb offer is not adequate but marginally better than the Tattersalls merger offer.
> Unitab are talking with the Tattersalls directors to try and improve their merger offer.
> Personally, I would prefer the merger but it is presently inadequate.
> The Tabcorp offer is too low and reflects no takeover premium, you can be sure that the institutions will force a better price.
> ...




Thanks for that, Knobby.  My feelings also.
Yes, indeed a good investment.  I'm up around 150%.

Regards
Julia


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2006)

Julia,
Good article in the Age newspaper today regarding the state of play.
Go to www.theage.com.au/business

K


----------



## son of baglimit (2 August 2006)

NO TAKEOVER PREMIUM ???


its been priced in ever since they got the gaming side from TAH after the NSW takeover.

their PE tells ya that !!!!!!!!!

wish theyd hurry up with the decision.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2006)

In this increasingly badly named thread, (now Tabcorp is out),
good news, Tattersalls is to increase the cash offer to $14.25.

Maybe if Tabcorb hadn't made enemies of the racing organisations and instead had a friendly alliance like UTB then maybe they would not have argued against the takeover so hard.

I will probably take a part cash, part shares offer.


----------



## son of baglimit (21 August 2006)

remember the cash part is dictated by how many others want cash too - theres a limit $500m approx


----------



## Julia (21 August 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> remember the cash part is dictated by how many others want cash too - theres a limit $500m approx




Thanks for that info, sob.  I didn't know that.  I don't particularly want TTS shares and, unless I sell my shares first (have an order in for $14.50) would have intended to go for the cash.

Do you know if getting one's preferred choice back to them earlier rather than later will make any difference?

Julia


----------



## Fab (21 August 2006)

Julia,

Why don't you want TTS shares? I am just curious as they have indeed not moved much since they floated but since the announcement of merger talks they are going up.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Thanks for that info, sob.  I didn't know that.  I don't particularly want TTS shares and, unless I sell my shares first (have an order in for $14.50) would have intended to go for the cash.
> 
> Do you know if getting one's preferred choice back to them earlier rather than later will make any difference?
> 
> Julia




Very much doubt it.


----------

